# Any mini breeders near DC that have silvers?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome! I'm not sure of specific breeders in your area, but others will chime in. I would start by looking on Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodles, poodle breeders, poodle puppies for a reputable breeder. I would say 98% of puppyfind breeders are no good. There are a few exceptions, but not many! It is worth it to take your time and get it right, especially since you have children, and it sounds like that is what you are doing by joining us. I wish you the best of luck on your search


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to PF and I am very happy for you that you have found the virtues of poodles through your research! I would suggest reaching out to the Washington Poodle Club Washington Poodle Club to see if someone there can help you find the right pup for your family. They have a breeder referral list (mostly standards) but that doesn't mean that people in the club couldn't help you. Remember temperament and health background matter more than color, although silvers are really pretty and so much fun to watch as they clear.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would be in touch with Firebrook Poodles in New Jersey. They have a very nice silver mini stud and breed minis and standards.

I'm thrilled that you quickly moved beyond pet store puppies and puppyfind! That said, I would try and visit with some mini poodles to make sure they are a good fit for your lifestyle. There is a range of energy levels in mini and standard poodles, and on average they are active and athletic outdoors with an off-switch indoors. But since you mentioned laid-back, make sure you are up for the energy level of an athletic dog, especially if you get a puppy. 

There was a fabulous silver mini adult boy that a friend in Alexandria was fostering. Unfortunately she failed foster, and he is now with her permanently. I'm happy for her and him, but he was a real catch.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

When I was looking for a mini, I contacted Airy Poodles in NC. he put me in touch with someone whose dog just had puppies in TN - I believe they are silver girls. I don't know if they are all spoken for or not at this point.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

luvdogs said:


> When I was looking for a mini, I contacted Airy Poodles in NC. he put me in touch with someone whose dog just had puppies in TN - I believe they are silver girls. I don't know if they are all spoken for or not at this point.


I have a silver minipoo from Aery in NC that has a wonderful temperament. I would contact Richard who owns Aery.


----------

